# CC177 Begins Test Flights



## Globesmasher (25 Jul 2007)

Today our first aircraft began the first of many test flight protocols


----------



## KJK (25 Jul 2007)

Thank you for the update Globesmasher. That is a truly beautiful sight! I can't wait to see it in Canada!


----------



## Zoomie (25 Jul 2007)

Loving the temporary US Civil Registration...


----------



## GAP (25 Jul 2007)

beautiful


----------



## bily052 (25 Jul 2007)

Sweet Sweet  SWEEEET...

Can't wait to see it down on the runway in Trenton.

bily


----------



## CallOfDuty (25 Jul 2007)

I am in LOVE!!!!


----------



## Mike Baker (25 Jul 2007)

Nice, very very nice.


----------



## observor 69 (25 Jul 2007)

Zoomie said:
			
		

> Loving the temporary US Civil Registration...



November niner five zero zero bravo cleared takeoff.  Oh ya !  ;D


----------



## mudrecceman (25 Jul 2007)

I think its too small.  Send it back.  

(j/k!)   

New kit for...the army...the Air Force and (presumably) the Navy.

Gotta love it!   ;D


----------



## medaid (25 Jul 2007)

wow that is truly amazing, and yes beautiful!!!


----------



## Cdn Blackshirt (26 Jul 2007)

BIG thumbs up to Harper on this one....


Matthew.


----------



## ringo (26 Jul 2007)

Should order another pair minimum.

How about 12 C-17's, 12 C-130J's, 12 FWSAR aircraft, my dream airlift for Canada.


----------



## tomahawk6 (26 Jul 2007)

Great news indeed.

http://www.airforce.forces.gc.ca/site/newsroom/news_images/2007/07/FirstFlight1.jpg


----------



## Spencer100 (26 Jul 2007)

It flies!!!


----------



## herseyjh (26 Jul 2007)

How many did we buy?


----------



## Spencer100 (26 Jul 2007)

Four


----------



## Nfld Sapper (26 Jul 2007)

Article Link

Air Force Articles


Canada One C-17 makes historic first flight 
Boeing’s first flight pilot has Canadian roots




July 25, 2007





Canada One takes off on its maiden flight from the Long Beach, California airport.  CREDIT: GINA VANATTER

Submitted by Boeing 


It was a three-hour and 45-minute flight into Canadian aviation history on Monday afternoon as Canada One, the first of four new C-17 Globemaster IIIs Canada has on order from Boeing, took its first flight.

The first Canadian C-17, with the Maple Leaf and giant Canada word mark emblazoned on its fuselage, took off at 3:36 p.m. for its maiden flight from Long Beach, California Airport.

"For a first flight, we thought it performed exceptionally well," said Boeing production pilot Joel Brown. "But our expectations are always high that the C-17 will perform well."

The C-17 flew out over the Pacific Ocean, on a route that skirted Catalina Island, while Mr. Brown and a crew of seven performed a battery of checks of the plane.  

Monday's first flight for Canada One had special significance for Mr. Brown. His mother, Penny's, side of the family is Canadian -- natives of Alberta. And his grandfather, Bruce, is a retired aviator who served with the Royal Canadian Air Force and was a squadron leader who flew Boeing-built B-24s and B-17s. Mr. Brown himself has visited Canada about a dozen times. 

"This was a great opportunity, with my Canadian roots and family history, that I was able to fly Canada's first C-17," Brown said. "My grandfather would have thoroughly enjoyed flying it. Overall, it was a good feeling to be able to say I was able to fly Canada's first heavy air cargo aircraft."

Canada One, which had a takeoff weight of 460,000 pounds (208,650 kilograms) for its maiden flight, was carrying some special cargo in honor of the event: five Canadian flags. 

In all, Canadian requirements will mean at least two more days of test flights for Canada One. During test flights, new C-17s are put through a set of rigorous exercises, including touch-and-go landings, shutdown and restart of engines, testing of emergency backup systems and a variety of functional checks that are required prior to delivery.





Boeing pilot Joel Brown sits in the cockpit of Canada's C-17 for its first flight from the Long Beach facility. 

Monday's flight crew of seven included United States Air Force aircrew Captain Tony DeAcosta; co-pilot, and Master Sergeant Chris Lester, Loadmaster; as well as Boeing employees Robert Tenorio, Loadmaster, and Flight Test Engineer Gerald Pendergast. 
Delivery and arrival ceremonies are planned for early August both in Long Beach and the C-17's new home, 8 Wing Trenton in Ontario.

Boeing and the Canadian government in February signed a direct commercial sale agreement for the purchase of four C-17s for Canada's Department of National Defence. 

Boeing is on contract to deliver 190 C-17s to the USAF, five to the Royal Air Force, four to the Royal Australian Air Force and four to the Canadian Forces. The second of the Canadian C-17s will be delivered later this year.


----------

